# bitch just had pups



## daniel (Aug 28, 2011)

my jess had her litter of 5 yesterday she is panting heavily and has the runs the pups are feeding well jess has only eaten lightly has drank plenty of water is this normal


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Congratulations. The pups need to be kept at a room temp between 24 and 30 degrees C for the first week as at that stage they can't control their own body temp. That's quite warm for Mum so she may well pant. Lots of available clean water is a must. A MUST is to check her temperature she should be between 37.7 to 39.2 degrees Celsius. If it is outside this call the vet. Possibilities with a high temp are retaining some afterbirth (or worse)which may need vet examination to make sure her uterus is empty and antibiotics. If she ate the afterbirths she may not be very hungry for a couple of days so something light like cooked chicken and natural bio yoghurt is good.

Hopefully her temp will be OK but....

IF she has a high temp. this could compromise her milk production, if that happens puppies can dehydrate within hours (this can kill young pups very quickly). In that case they will need support feeding with Goat's milk preferably with stomach tubing (your vet will instruct you) or you can try with a human baby bottle every 2 hours with about 5 mls ish at a time.

I certainly don't wish to worry you and I hope all is OK but acting fast and being on the ball at this early stage can overt any disasters. If you have any immediate worries call us anytime on 07590 200028

Julia x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations!! my girls sometimes pant for a day or 2 after having pups and they also dig and nest for several days too.Eating the after birth although good for them can give them the runs because i took kenya to the vets after her last litter arrived with an upset tum and thats what the vet told me,pop her along to the vet just to be sure.my girls usually eat loads after having pups,try and encourage her to eat more,what are you feeding her? What colour are the babies,cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations  I have no experience, but I hope everything is good (i'm sure it is) & I would love to see pictures at some point whenever you get the chance as you'll be very busy  Good luck!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

If in any doubt contact your vet ... none of us are vets on here ... nothing is black and white ... but we will support you as much as possible xxx

Congratulations Jess .. well done on your new babies ... 

Pics are a must on this forum .. I know you are busy in puppy world but we would love to see Jess and her pups when you get a moment ...


----------

